# Master Mason



## fmasonlog (Feb 3, 2017)

Brothers, tomorrow I'm going to be raised to Master Mason degree... Kind of nervous and excited. Wish me luck. I hope i don't soil myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 3, 2017)

NICE! Congrats! You know the drill, enjoy. It's your night.


----------



## fmasonlog (Feb 3, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> NICE! Congrats! You know the drill, enjoy. It's your night.



Thanks bro, I wish I could stop being nervous 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 3, 2017)

Congratulations Brother! You will have a great time. Let us know how it went.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 3, 2017)

Nervous is ok...flw yr cnd and fr no dng


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 3, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## fmasonlog (Feb 3, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Congratulations Brother! You will have a great time. Let us know how it went.



Thanks Brother! Will do. 


Sent from my  using My Freemasonry


----------



## fmasonlog (Feb 3, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Nervous is ok...flw yr cnd and fr no dng



What does that mean lol


Sent from my  using My Freemasonry


----------



## fmasonlog (Feb 3, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you! 


Sent from my  using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 3, 2017)

Breathe. Nice, deep, even breaths. Three in a row is good. Now carry on smartly and tomorrow will get here when it's suppose to.
Remember, we've all been there and others will follow you.


----------



## fmasonlog (Feb 3, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Breathe. Nice, deep, even breaths. Three in a row is good. Now carry on smartly and tomorrow will get here when it's suppose to.
> Remember, we've all been there and others will follow you.



Thanks, Bro JC. 


Sent from my  using My Freemasonry


----------



## Keith C (Feb 3, 2017)

Relax and enjoy!

Everyone that is there in the lodge has been there, you will be in good hands!

Congratulations.


----------



## fmasonlog (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks brothers. We pushed it to Tuesday evening . I'll keep you updated 


Sent from my  using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 4, 2017)

fmasonlog said:


> I'll keep you updated


Please do. I'm eager to hear of your thoughts on it.


----------



## Bro-greg (Feb 4, 2017)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Damian Avinger (Feb 4, 2017)

Congrats brother


----------



## fmasonlog (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey brothers! I loved the experience... though I almost soiled my pants  lol  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 8, 2017)

fmasonlog said:


> Hey brothers! I loved the experience


Great! Congrats!


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 8, 2017)

Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.


----------



## fmasonlog (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks to all the brothers... I'm glad to have found a real family.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Feb 9, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Joe Ellis (Feb 11, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> NICE! Congrats! You know the drill, enjoy. It's your night.



Congratulations Brother


----------

